# What sports coat do you wear with navy pants?



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

You can't wear a navy blazer with navy pants because it just looks like an ill matching suit. So, what kind of sports coat do you wear with navy or black pants?


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I don't wear black pants. The lighter shades of brown and tan look good with navy pants, and I often wear my jackets in those colors with navy slacks. I would imagine navy pants would look good with many shades of gray although I don't have any odd jackets in gray.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Checks and tweeds work with navy trousers.

I would avoid black here as it looks rather cheap.


----------



## gregp (Aug 11, 2005)

Light olive


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Grey is what I was forgetting (checks and tweeds I remembered, but they aren't for my age group). I was thinking tan but then thought "well, there has got to be something that can be worn year round," and grey was that missing link (not sure how it slipped my mind).


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

This may be such a dumb question that I'll lose all face, but can a blue stripe seersucker jacket be worn with navy pants (assuming it's the summer)?


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

When the opportunity presents itself after they return from the tailor, I plan on wearing my off-white linen off jacket with my navy trousers. I just need an invitation to an appropriate outdoor event this summer.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Tan or cream.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

yachtie said:


> Tan or cream.


But those colors are 1 season, no? Would this would be a four season jacket that could go with navy pants? https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...149013&Parent_Id=202&default_color=Blue-cream


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

Lavender RLPL cashmere jacket


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

PITAronin said:


> Lavender RLPL cashmere jacket


The problem I've found with this forum is I never know when someone is joking or just nuts.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> But those colors are 1 season, no? Would this would be a four season jacket that could go with navy pants? https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...149013&Parent_Id=202&default_color=Blue-cream


A little light (in color) for the winter, but you could also go with a Mid blue windowpane or grey flannel jacket for colder weather. In either case they should have an obvious pattern so as not to appear too "suitlike"


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Do you mean like this one?https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa..._Id=1148980&Parent_Id=202&default_color=Brown

I'm just not sure that as a larger guy (wear a 48L), I can get away with a square pattern.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

I'm a 48L too and I wouldn't have a problem wearing something like that. You could go even darker if you'd like. Really there is no such thing as a 4 season sportcoat. Brooks is really mostly showing Summer stuff now.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

yachtie said:


> I'm a 48L too and I wouldn't have a problem wearing something like that. You could go even darker if you'd like. Really there is no such thing as a 4 season sportcoat. Brooks is really mostly showing Summer stuff now.


Yeah, I know, I guess what I really meant is a 3 season.

I feel like that windowpane one is a fall and spring but not a summer and the mini check is a spring and summer but not a fall...do you think either of them is a 3 season?


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

If the windowpane is as light as it shows on my monitor, you could wear that in Summer. The mini-check would be too light for Fall IMO.


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

With black or navy, I wear a white/black herringbone jacket. With navy, I'll also wear a tan w/charcoal glen plaid jacket with a light blue windowpane, a brown Donegal tweed, or a sort of "Air Force" blue jacket with basketweave pattern.

Edit: Only the glen plaid can be worn in 4 seasons. The Air Force blue is light in color, so it's really a Spring/Summer jacket and the other 2 are heavy, with soft finishes and belong to Fall/Winter.


----------



## Kai (Jul 30, 2003)

Camel hair (carmel colored)


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm going to go with this one I think. 3 season and works with dark colors and khakis alike, no? https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa..._Id=1148980&Parent_Id=202&default_color=Brown (saw it in the store, it's not so dark to not work in the summer.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

thinman said:


> With ... navy, I wear a white/black herringbone jacket.


Winner!


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

ksinc said:


> Winner!


Thank you, sir!


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> I'm going to go with this one I think. 3 season and works with dark colors and khakis alike, no? https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa..._Id=1148980&Parent_Id=202&default_color=Brown (saw it in the store, it's not so dark to not work in the summer.


You bet. Good choice.:aportnoy:


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

Larry at the Andover Shop once told me:
"Never wear navy pants. Never."

Of course, he was not talking about navy pants when they are the bottom half of a navy suit.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Larry at the Andover Shop once told me:
> "Never wear navy pants. Never."
> 
> Of course, he was not talking about navy pants when they are the bottom half of a navy suit.


I agree with Larry.


----------



## cgc (Jan 27, 2007)

qwerty said:


> Larry at the Andover Shop once told me:
> "Never wear navy pants. Never."


Beyond the personal preference of a store employee is there any reason behind this at all?


----------



## Drag0n (Aug 24, 2006)

Black or navy pants can work with a tweed jacket if the pattern has black or navy in it.


----------



## LonelyAreTheBrave (Dec 2, 2006)

*Navy trousers*

I have heard mixed feelings about the wearing of navy trousers here on the forum (I am not referring to navy suit trousers). I understand about the reasons for not wearing black trousers. What would be the reason or reasons why you should not wear navy trousers?


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

cgc said:


> Beyond the personal preference of a store employee is there any reason behind this at all?


Yes, these folks are not progressive:icon_smile_big:, some of us not only wear navy pants, we wear that waiter color too, I think sometimes called black:devil:


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

No fun on this post, I will wear Navy or Black pants with the following, tan, gray, shades of olive..each to his own...I think I look smashing in my navy and blacks, sorry for having fun again:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> This may be such a dumb question that I'll lose all face, but can a blue stripe seersucker jacket be worn with navy pants (assuming it's the summer)?


Absolutely! It's a great look. I have a multi-stripe (gray and pale blue on a white ground) seersucker that I wear with blue trousers. Also, gray works well as do various shades of tan and brown. With any dark trousers, I think the jacket needs to be of a lighter shade, although I would stay away from tones of white unless you want to achieve the dinner jacket look.


----------



## LonelyAreTheBrave (Dec 2, 2006)

In the early 90's I had a tan Prince of Wales plaid sport coat that I wore with navy trousers and cordovan loafers.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

I never heard that no navy pants thing either. If you're a real scrawny guy maybe, but I think for medium sized guys it works and for bigger guys it loloks better, just be sure to wear a tie if you're wearing navy pants.

I went with that last windowpane Brooks sportcoat I mentioned, will be ready for pickup on the 29th. I think it goes with every color pants really, and I think it's fair to wear in 3 seasons (btw, if you're at the downtown DC Brooks Brothers, ask for Shaun and, assuming you're not a jerk, tell him Richard sent you - I've been going to him for all my Brooks stuff for the past two years - he works hard and he knows what he's talking about).


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=57968

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=63830

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=67815

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=47169

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=52260

I'm sure there are more.


----------



## mfs (Mar 1, 2009)

marlinspike said:


> This may be such a dumb question that I'll lose all face, but can a blue stripe seersucker jacket be worn with navy pants (assuming it's the summer)?


Sure. In fact, my blue stripe seersucker suit came with blue stripe seersucker trousers and a second pair of navy trousers. I wear them with a bowtie and argyle socks. I am a lawyer and I do a lot of work in front of juries, and the jurors love them, even when I lose.:icon_smile:


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

Navy puppy tooth? White or cream in the summer?

I always think Navy trousers are tricky for some reason.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

I like to wear a light to medium grey with some pattern in it. Herringbone, windowpane, or whathaveyou. I also like tans, golds, and reddish browns, maybe more for summer into fall. Love my navy trousers!


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*That's rich!*



mfs said:


> Sure. In fact, my blue stripe seersucker suit came with blue stripe seersucker trousers and a second pair of navy trousers. I wear them with a bowtie and argyle socks. I am a lawyer and I do a lot of work in front of juries, and the jurors love them, even when I lose.:icon_smile:


What do you do, ask the judge to request counsel attire critique when he polls them?


----------



## Felix Krull (Dec 20, 2008)

Sator said:


> Checks and tweeds work with navy trousers.
> 
> I would avoid black here as it looks rather cheap.


This is sound counsel. Generally, you want to have a patterned sportcoat to wear with solid navy trousers, unless you're going for the Pat Riley look, which is to mix and match various suit combinations.

I would recommend a medium grey with a blue windowpane. Why don't you wear the pants to a local mens store you patronize and try on some of their sportscoats to see which ones you like. I'm sure a conscientious salesman would be glad to assist you as well.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

Light blue or gray sportcoat with navy blue slacks. Black slacks , gray jacket.


----------

